# LGB lettering removal on painted models



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

Does anyone know of a way to remove lettering from painted LGB models without harming the factory paint?

Thanks-


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I always gave up sanded and painted over..... 

You might try alcohol


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was told to use a product called Eagle One Nevr-Dull to remove LGB lettering. It comes as wadded cloth that is wet with some chemical. Wear gloves and work in a well ventilated area. The stuff can get stinky, almost like paint remover fumes. But it surprisingly works pretty well at removing lettering. Oh and it keeps your hubcaps looking clean too









However if you rub too hard some of the plastic may turn shiny. The trick is to keep it slow and steady. Don't rush it.


The mogul in front (#345) of the photo below used to be an LGB C&S #6. Nevr-Dull took the lettering off of the tender. The cab didn't work out as well since I rushed and rubbed too hard. It took some paint off of the plastic in addition to the lettering. If you look closely you might notice that it was repainted black. Couldn't match the original LGB paint, but in normal outdoor lighting it is next to impossible to see. It really only shows up in photos. Kind of looks like a patch job.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, for most of the LGB stuff, I've found that an old "T" shirt wrapped around my finger dipped in denatured alcohol works quite well. Just work it slowly and carefully.

However, from experience, each model is different and there's really no "sure" thing.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, I will give the alcohol a try first as we have a supply for live steamer fuel. 

As for the Eagle stuff, it has the nice vague "petroleum distillates" as the active ingredient on its MSDS, so who knows what the actual active part is, but since I need to go to the auto parts store today anyhow, maybe I can open a can and figure out which one it is by the "calibrated industrial hygienist nose"? 

Stan, you are the next natural step I need to make after the lettering removal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a tip a while back to use Solvset and an eraser. Tried and worked very well removing numbering off my locos. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard that works on a lot of HO models. I did it on a Bachmann HO diesel once, worked like a treat.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the verdict Spule, what worked?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Denatured alcohol always worked for me on LGB stuff


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 01/20/2009 2:15 PM
Denatured alcohol always worked for me on LGB stuff



Well, first off, it has to warm up here in TN, then I gotta dig out the stuff, and some of us have jobs, old houses and cars, and kids, so let me get back to you in May, not sure of the year however.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...... 

I realized I had a can of IPA in the house, and a battered old LGB 3011 red/white trainset coach from a set that is going to be parted out shortly. 

Careful rubbing removed the black dimensional data on the ivory at the windows. Hard rubbing removed the ivory also. 

Careful rubbing removed the white seating limit and the non-smoking notice by the class number. Hard rubbing removes the red also. 

THe removed text can be seen in the light. Also the paint appears to be a bit dull, but I think it may be able to be rubbed out. 

The hope is to remove the slogan from the sides of LGB 32620 StLB coachs eventually.


----------

